# Set and forget your super?



## Aussiesteve (30 January 2016)

I guess this is a question about timing the market. So what do folk recommend in regard to Super - set and forget your investment options or switch to lower risk options if you sense a downturn up ahead? 

Any basic clues how a person might predict a downturn?

Ps For those interested (and I haven't quite got my head around his formula) there is a guy by name of Matthew Ford (http://www.forward.com.au/superannuation/protectingyoursuper.html > who regularly sends out to subscribers, free updates to the spreadsheet he uses to protect his super.


----------



## Value Collector (30 January 2016)

*Re: Set and forget your super??*



Aussiesteve said:


> I guess this is a question about timing the market. So what do folk recommend in regard to Super - set and forget your investment options or switch to lower risk options if you sense a downturn up ahead?
> 
> Any basic clues how a person might predict a downturn?
> 
> Ps For those interested (and I haven't quite got my head around his formula) there is a guy by name of Matthew Ford (http://www.forward.com.au/superannuation/protectingyoursuper.html > who regularly sends out to subscribers, free updates to the spreadsheet he uses to protect his super.




I have my super on a set and forget index asx200 index fund.

In my personal investments I price markets rather than time, I spend my time trying to find good businesses I can understand and then buy them for good prices, and hold them for very long periods of time.


----------

